# Best way of getting weight off?



## winchester (17 April 2009)

What is your best way of getting weight off?

Have cut down feed - doing more work but still have a belly!

What does everyone else do?


----------



## hoggedmane (17 April 2009)

Is this you or your horse?


----------



## tabithakat64 (17 April 2009)

Muzzling has really helped mine lose weight along with just a vitamin and mineral supplement, soaked hay when stabled and increasing workload (Lunging, hillwork and lots of brisk walking).


----------



## concino (17 April 2009)

There are no short-cuts. No hard feed until excess weight is gone, forage only with broad spectrum(good quality) vit/min supplement. Over soak hay so minimal nutrition is left (hence vit/min supp.) and 'scrub' grazing only. Then work and more work but built up progressively taking into account the excess weight on not yet fit joints. It takes time but suddenly you will notice your horse is changing shape !!! Good luck and stick at it.


----------



## amandaco2 (17 April 2009)

feed no hard feed
just some low cal chaff to get a mineral and vit suppliment in
restrict grass and feed a net of soaked hay to keep their fibre intake up.
slower longer work is best for fat burning without over stressing joints.work them as much as possible-everyday is best


----------



## galaxy (17 April 2009)

All of the above and Sit down with a calculator and work out exactly how much hay your horse actually needs and weigh it.  Weigh tape your horse and work out how much weight he actually needs to be.

We often get horses up our yard that are overweight.  A horse on a diet only needs 1% of it's body weight max in hay at night.  Then a small hard feed, and then turnout during the day on a field with not a lot of grass.

This is what he did in Dec with a 14.1hh NF that came to us weigh taping 518kgs!  Just a little overweight!  She now weighs tapes 380kgs and is about right.  She was fed 3-3.5kg of thrashed hay a night. Then had 2 small feeds of happy hoof.  The vet is so pleased and commended us for how we did it.  This horse was also out of work and was on box rest for part of it.  So it is possible and shows if you control what they're eating it can still work.


----------



## teddyt (17 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is this you or your horse? 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## winchester (17 April 2009)

Behave you lot of course its the horse  
	
	
		
		
	


	













He is a stallion show horse but just has a bulge at the bottom of his belly!  He competes nearly every weekend but i just cant get rid of the bulge!!!


----------



## Minxie (17 April 2009)

Is he rugged?  If so i'd take it off him or just a lightweight (no fill) turnout and nothing at night if he's stabled.  However if he's clipped you can't do that till he's got a bit of hair back on as you don't want him chilled.  Cool weather is a great natural way to lose weight while not compromising on important nutritional intake.


----------



## silverbreeze (17 April 2009)

Is it definately fat then or just his shape?  Can you physically get hold of the fat? 
I found hacking helped my chubby girl more than anything else!


----------



## winchester (17 April 2009)

Not a good picture but can you see behind the girth on the stallion on the left its not like he is grossly over weight just big with a buldge!!  Just need to get it off for his show in 2 weeks time!

Wish i had a side on pic to show you better






This is a better view!


----------



## galaxy (17 April 2009)

What are you feeding him?


----------



## teddyt (17 April 2009)

Nice horse. 
Working on a slope, raised poles, small grids all tone the abdominal muscles


----------



## concino (18 April 2009)

From the photo it does look more of a fitness issue rather than weight - though he is definitely 'well covered'. I would do as much hacking as poss -  a good 'forward going' walk, as many hills as possible but don't trot up unless you are sure he is fit enough; introduce speed gradually, especially up hills. Walking is always the best exercise to improve shape and fitness provided you do not allow 'slopping along'.


----------

